# VERTICAL DRO



## doubleboost (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi
I was shopping with the wife today after work (not my favorite job )
The supermarket we sometimes use (netto) has a section selling crappy tools , i got my eye on some 6inch digital verniers ,the price was £8.99 i opened one up expecting to see plastic to my suprise they are stainless with a spare battery.
I bought a couple thinking they can not come in wrong i have been thinking about a height DRO for a while now.
I marked the vernier and tried to drill 2 holes in the jaws to mount it by i tried a small centre drill would not mark it i tried a cobalt drill no chance .
I resorted to slotting with a thin grinding disc ,drilled and tapped 2 holes in the machine some studs with lock nuts and the job was sorted , i did a comparison test with my clock gauge the vernier is spot on .


That is the best shopping trip i have been on for a long time
John


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 16, 2008)

I purchased one of those recently, not from netto but the same kind of cheap stainless digital vernier. I must say I am pleased with it! Just after I purchased it at the ME show, an elderly model engineer type behind me was looking at the one on display and said to his accomplice "These are great I use them all the time!"

That was good enough to me, although he could have been an employing of the stand and paid to say good things!

Alan

Edit: I just thought - He didn't actually say what he uses them all the time to do though - hopefully not paperweights!


----------



## John S (Apr 16, 2008)

Do me a favour ?

Grind the internal jaws off - I can't stand the sight of blood 

John S [ Number 3 ]


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 16, 2008)

I always have a couple of these in stock. They can almost be classed as throw away items when the battery dies. I pay about £5 each for them now.
I am just about to cut an old one up to make a dro for my lathe tailstock.

John


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I use my quill DRO more than any other accessory with my mill. Totally indispensible, and so easy to get one going!

Nice work,

BW


----------

